# Media Access Key for wrong Tivo



## ronack (Sep 26, 2005)

I purchased an Upgraded drive form my DirecTV Tivo however my Tivo Desktop has a Media Access Key for a different Stand Alone Tivo that I have in my son's room. I need to get that MAK out so I can use Tivo Desktop with the SuperPatched Upgraded Tivo. 

This is what I've tried, I uninstalled (several times) and removed everything that had any mention to Tivo out of the registry. When then installed all looked like it worked when it asked for the MAK I left it blank and finished the install however it still shows my son's SA Tivo. 

Anyone know how to completely remove the Media Access Key. 

Sidebar: I have my son's SA Tivo Desktop on a different computer and it works fine.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Because this is the upgrade forum and this isn't an upgrade question, you'll have better luck getting help if you ask in the Tivo help center or because it's related to a hack, you could ask in the tivo underground, but I'd use the Tivo help center forum


----------



## ronack (Sep 26, 2005)

Moderator - would you please move this to the proper thread. 

Thank you

Ron


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm not sure where this belongs, as it does involve a hacked TiVo.

However to answer the original question... The list of TiVos you see when you try to download a program via TiVo dektop has nothing to do with the MAK. That interface discovers all active TiVos on your home network, even if they have different MAKs. The MAK is only needed to actually download and play a recording, not to get a list of what's available on the TiVo.

So basically once you get this working you should see both your Son's TiVo and your new TiVo int the drop down list. 

Dan


----------

